# Process for SIgning off JSA



## pugsybaby (28 Aug 2010)

What is the exact process for signing/coming off Job seekers allowance?

I'm moving country and I'm unsure of the process so I would appreciate some guidance.

Do I have to go in person to tell my social welfare office that I'm leaving the country and hence they can take me off the JSA list?

Or do I just do nothing as I will not be around for my next sign on day or future sign on days?

Is there any other implications that I need to worry about?

Thanks


----------



## Joe Q Public (28 Aug 2010)

Just tell them you are leaving the state and they will stop your money.


----------



## gipimann (29 Aug 2010)

You can close your Jobseeker's claim online - follow this link to your appropriate SW office.

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/ContactUs/Pages/CloseClaimByCounty.aspx

If you're on Jobseeker's Benefit, and moving to an EU country, you may be able to continue your claim for up to 3 months if you're seeking work in your new country.  If this applies, ask at the office where you sign on.   It doesn't apply to Jobseeker's Allowance claims.


----------



## pugsybaby (31 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the link. I didn't realise you would be able to submit online.

Just to clarify.. I can fill out this online and submit it for signing off my JSA and I do not need to go over to my local SW office to inform them?

No worries after that then I take it.


----------



## gipimann (31 Aug 2010)

Yep, that's it - no need to visit once you complete the online form.  If there are any questions, the office will contact you by phone.


----------



## pugsybaby (31 Aug 2010)

Gipimann,

That's great. Thanks for the help and clarification on this.


----------

